# hello, been a long, long time.



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am from Montana, I live on a ranch and am a house wife. I grew up with horses and ride western. I don't compete just mostly ride trails and have helped move cattle. I have two horses now, a Foxtrotter named O.B., he is almost 15 I have had him since he was two. And a quarter horse named Gus. I am actually going to Michigan at the end of the month to trade Gus for two Haflingers. I can't wait!!!!! I am naming them Midas, and Merlin. I don't know how to put up pics yet but I will soon.

So just wanted to say HELLO!! 
jwj.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Whisper! I am new to the forum, and just wanted to say it sounds like you live in heaven.

I ride mostly English, but have been thinking about incorporating Western back into my life.

Montana is a place I would absolutely love to see, let alone live at on a ranch. I think Dreamy is a great term!

As far as posting up pictures, hosting them on a website that will upload pictures from your pc would be the best bet. I use Photobucket. Once you upload a picture, click on it and select the IMG tag, right click and copy it. When you go to post it, click on the little yellow icon that has the mountain on it. Right click again and select paste. Then, click ok.

You should be good to go!

Congrats on the two new members-to-be of your family! I hope the trip goes well for you! Can't wait to see pictures!

~Kris


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks so much! I am pretty computer illiterate so I will try to follow your directions. Other wise I will wait for the Hubby to get home and he can help me. I can't wait to show pics! I love Montana but I think Oregon is a beautiful state as well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome back 
let me know if have trouble with the photo uploads. You use the little paper clip on the reply to thread page to add attachments from your computer. It will resize to a certain extent but if the size is huge you will have to go to another program to make it smaller like photobucket or flicker


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

here we go..... the first pic is the boys I am picking up, second is Gus who i am trading, third is O.B.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

whoo hoo it worked!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

wasn't that easy :lol:


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

yep thanks!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

how do you get a pic under your name?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

On the main page click on "user CP" up there ^^
on the left side of the page click on edit avatar and follow the directions given. you may have to resize on that photo


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

You have absolutely beautiful horses!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks


----------

